# Breitling Chronomat Evolution Stolen in Los Angeles, CA 10-25-09



## sunshine69 (Nov 11, 2009)

Attention: I recently had a Breitling Chronomat Evolution with the Mother of Pearl Dial, and Diamond Bezel and Hour Markers stolen from a friend's house in Redondo Beach, in Los Angeles during the early morning hours of Sunday Oct 25th. The Reference # is A1335653/A570 The Serial # is 2169352. The reference # is located on the back of the watch the touches the skin and always starts with a letter. The serial number is located below the reference # in smaller, more lightly engraved numbers. It will be a 7 digit number. If anyone comes across a watch matching this description please contact me at [email protected] or call me at 310.473.9732. Reward offered. Thanks for reading my post.


----------

